# SEHR günstiges Schlauchboot



## Youngun (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebe Mitangler,

wie der Titel schon sagt, such ich ein SEHR günstiges Schlauchboot zum fischen...
Dieses Boot würde nur 3-5 mal im Jahr benutzt werden.

habt ihr vielleicht tipps wo ich sowas finde (Marke etc.)
ich kenne mich da ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht aus...

Da ich aber jetzt mehrere Seen in der Nähe habe, würde ich gerne mal mit dem Boot raus.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!

LG
Youngun


----------



## fischbär (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: SEHR günstiges Schlauchboot*

Kauf Dir was Gebrauchtes!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: SEHR günstiges Schlauchboot*

Wem sein Leben nix wert ist, der kauft solche Sachen direkt beim Chinamann....

Aliexpress wird dir da weiter helfen...

Guten Untergang...#h


----------



## daci7 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: SEHR günstiges Schlauchboot*

Was haste denn damit vor?
Nur die Montagen rauspaddeln oder etwa 'nen Motor rantüddeln und Wasserski fahren?
Und über welche Gewässer reden wir hier? Über den Rhein, den Bodden oder über den Ententeich wo es max. 20m bis zum nächsten Ufer sind?


----------



## geomas (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: SEHR günstiges Schlauchboot*

@ Youngun: Falls Du etwas ganz billiges suchst und ausschließlich in der Nähe des rettenden Ufers unterwegs sein solltest: „Intex Seahawk”. Da gibts diverse Modelle. 
Eins davon hab ich häufig auf dem Fluß nebenan beobachten dürfen - 2 Mann darin, eher liegend als sitzend, am Heck ein winziger Uralt-Quirl*, der seine Bemühungen, für Vortrieb zu sorgen, lautstark untermalte.
Vertrauenerweckend sah das Gefährt nicht aus, aber vielleicht ist so etwas genau das, was Du suchst.


*) Außenborder


----------



## Youngun (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: SEHR günstiges Schlauchboot*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten... es handelt sich um 2 größere Seen un 2 kleinere Flüsse (Gose-Elbe, Dove-Elbe)

Die Intex Seahawk´s sind mir dann doch auch zu billig 

etwas im Buget bis 300 € darf es schon sein


----------



## rolfmoeller (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: SEHR günstiges Schlauchboot*

Schau doch mal bei ASKARI rein.
 Die haben dort ein paar Schlauchboote in allen Preislagen.


----------



## trawar (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: SEHR günstiges Schlauchboot*

Ich habe vor 2 jahren so eins Gebraucht für 220€ gekauft und bis heute nicht bereut.
Mit Aluboden und gut platz für 2 Mann, wenn man möchte kann man auch noch einen AB dran hängen.


https://www.google.de/search?q=jago+320&spell=1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi7o5nfwajbAhVkDZoKHdp4Ds4QBQgkKAA&biw=1400&bih=738


----------



## Wilhelm (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: SEHR günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hallo  Youngun bei Interesse deinerseits, ruf doch mal hier an : 
http://sav-erholung-effeld.de/schlauchboot-zu-verkaufen/


----------



## chef (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: SEHR günstiges Schlauchboot*

schau mal bei ebay, gibts diverse um die 300 Euro, die brauchbar sind: Marken wie Bark, Jago, Aquaparx, z-ray
Die kann man schon nutzen. Hatte so ein 3m z Ray paar Jahr in Thailand im Salzwasser im Einsatz. Ging schon für den Preis....


----------



## oberfranke (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: SEHR günstiges Schlauchboot*

Ich hab mich in die Richtung entschieden. 
https://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Sportex-Nautilus-270-Gruen 

 Ausführung mit Heckspiegel. 
 bei 400kg Zuladung hat das auch ordentlich Reserven.


----------



## Youngun (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: SEHR günstiges Schlauchboot*

Moin,

danke für die Antworten, jetzt bin ich schon ein ganzes Sttück weiter


----------



## mattesen 17 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: SEHR günstiges Schlauchboot*

:m Allroundmarine Kiwi - robustes und preisgünstiges Boot in verschiedenen Größen. Durch den leicht einzulegenen Holzklappboden ist es leicht im Vergleich zum Aluboden, dabei auch gut alleine zu tragen, aber auch sehr stabil. Und mit V-Kiel.|supergri


----------

